# [A] Erwachsenengilde sucht Mitglieder



## Jolinar1973 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte mich hier auch mal in die Reihe der Membersuchenden Gilden einreihen.

Wir sind eine Erwachsenengilde auf Alexstraza und suchen nach Leuten die zu uns passen.

Jetzt kommt natürlich die schwere Frage: "Wie muß ich sein damit ich bei euch rein passe?"


- Du bist mindestens volljährig , denn unser Altersschnitt liegt bei 25-35 Jahren

- Du weißt was TS ist, weißt wie man es startet und noch dazu wie man das Headset anschließt. ( Machen wir uns nix vor, ne Ini ohne TS führt doch zu nem wipe oder dauert ewig)

- Du kannst sprechen ( im TS ) und natürlich auch lachen.^^

- Du bist hilfsbereit, also Du hälst auch mal an wärend du unterwegs bist wenn du siehst das gerade jemand in Bedrängnis ist und hilfst. 

- Du bist gern bei Gruppenaktionen dabei oder hilfst anderen Gildenmitgliedern. ( Nein, du wirst nicht ausgenutzt, Hilfe gibts genauso zurück.)

- Du bist keiner der Kanditaten die die Gilden wechseln wie andere ihre Unterwäsche.

- Du spielst WOW aus Spaß und nicht um der Beste zu werden.

- Du akzeptierst das wir innerhalb der Gilde nicht handeln sondern uns gegenseitig durch unsere Berufe unterstützen.

- Deine Onlinezeiten sie die von arbeitenden Menschen, also eher abends und am WE.

- Du bist noch nicht 100 mal durch Kara gerannt, sondern arbeitest erstmal an dem Schlüssel. ( so wie wir auch ) 

- Du gehst auch gern mal ins BG oder in die Arena. ( Man muß ja alles mal machen ) 

- Du weißt was Du tust, aber du weißt nicht alles besser.^^

- Du hast lieber eine Gilde in der du alle kennst als eine Gilde in der die Mitglieder wechseln wie die Fahrgäste an der Haltestelle.


so etwas in der Art stellen wir uns vor....


Ich habe bestimmt noch einiges vergessen, aber hier ist ja ein Forum und Fragen dürfen gestellt werden.

Wenn Du dich jetzt angesprochen fühlst, dann melde Dich. 


Grüße

Jolinar


----------



## Jolinar1973 (22. Mai 2008)

Ihr dürft mir auch hier Fragen stellen, dann muß ich nicht immer doppelt antworten,... ^^



Grüße

Jolinar


----------



## Jolinar1973 (25. Mai 2008)

Ja ich pushe diesen Beitrag gerade mit einem sinnlosen Eintrag wieder nach oben,...^^


----------



## Praya (26. Mai 2008)

na dann sag mal deinen Gildennamen, bin zu faul in deinem Profil zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ne Homepage oder so ...


liegt vermutlich am Alter dass ich zu faul bin, bin 37 ^^


----------



## scramtsch (29. Mai 2008)

ja dann lümmel ich den mal mit nach oben^^
ja noch wichtig zu erwähnen wäre, wenn man mal nicht zeit oder lust zum spielen hat und 2-3 tage (z.B.) nicht online ist, wird man nicht beschimpft oder gemoppt.

und der dm-meter bestimmt nicht den beliebtheitsgrad.

quasi nur zum zocken und kein zweites leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolinar1973 (10. Juni 2008)

Inzwischen haben wir ja doch schon da eine oder andere neue Mitglied hier auf diesem wege gefunden.

Aber ihr dürft euch gerne melden ,..... traut euch ,...


Grüße

Jolinar


----------

